# 930's redo



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Started cleaning up my 930's I picked up today..#1..pulled the pins from the bottom, and separated the body from the chassis.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Cleaned the wheels, and replaced the broken coupler.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

#2...Same thing to the other one.. I won't bore everyone with the details.. Just replaced the 2 broken couplers, oil, set wheel spacing on both, and a check on the lighting.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

On the rails...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Came out nice.


----------

